# WorkSharp WS2000 sharpening system - video review



## shaun

Thanks for the video JC. I've been contemplating the purchase of one of these and have wanted to see one in action.


----------



## MsDebbieP

nice review with the thoughts re: comparisons.


----------



## Dadoo

Thanx JC…Good review. I'm thinkin' of adding one of these to my wish list.


----------



## rikkor

I have the 3000. I would suggest the extra investment.


----------



## wooddon

Same here go for the 3000


----------



## bgmdad

Nice review. The video really adds complete knowledge of the use and functionality of the machine. I've seen several sharpening devices on the market but always decide that, being a hobbyist rather than a "in business" woodworker, I decide I can better spend my money on some rough-cut cherry or maple boards for projects. My blades and drill bits only seem to get dull after about 5 years so by then taking them to a sharpening service or a new one is a better option for me and my chisels are 6 years old and still really sharp. This policy also helps me keep up with advances in technology, etc., etc.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

Thanks for the review.


----------



## bigike

thanks for the review the only suggestion i would make is keeping a cup of water near to cool the tools off a bit quicker. I know that water and electricity don't mix but just a dip in the water is good ( with the chisels or plane blades) this is what i do for mine on my bench grinder. You did help me to make up my mind to go ahead and get though.


----------



## bluejazz

Thanks for the review. I know you posted this long ago and may not need this now but others viewing this might. There is a step by step pdf guide you might want to look at available at :

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBwQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.worksharptools.com%2Findex.php%3Fpage%3Dshop.getfile%26file_id%3D17%26product_id%3D2645%26option%3Dcom_virtuemart%26Itemid%3D4&rct=j&q=worksharp%202000%20step%20by%20step&ei=V7fPTZqIK4u3tgfe44XsDQ&usg=AFQjCNF1oWLXGxrptz5uhvOjvW3TuwH38g&cad=rja


----------



## StumpyNubs

Thought you may like to see my video of the Upgrades I made to the Work Sharp including one that allows you to use Tormek jigs AND how to use cheap buffing compound instead of sandpaper instead of diamond wheels and compounds:


----------

